# how do you give your hedgie water?



## ricky32 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those water bottles are obviously bad,
but what do you guys use to give your hedgie water?

I'm kind of deciding between a crock dish or one of those reptile water dishes

what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

i used a little glass dish, like the one that my hedgies food is in. but, unfortunately, mine won't drink out of a bowl. absolutely HATES it. or maybe she knows that whats good for her and she's just super stubborn. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I use creme brule bowls from Pier 1 Imports. They're about $1.50 each. I actually bought them for creme brule (what was I thinking?), so I have about 8 of them. Which is great, because I can have a food & water bowl for each hedgie & then the other 4 in the dishwasher. If I ever learn how to make creme brule, I can still use them! (Without telling anyone what they were used for before  )


----------



## ricky32 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol PJM thats so win!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine has been on a water bottle since I got her. I decided to try a bowl, but she only wants to drink out of the bottle. The bottle is right at the height of her nose when she is walking around so she isn't straining to reach it and she never bites at it or anything. I will keep a bowl of water in there just incase she decides she ever wants to use it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use bowls for all of mine. They're on liners so I don't have to worry about shavings or bedding in the water.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I use lixit reptile waterers. 

I found that with the CHE being on, it evaporated the water dish quickly (Apparently the room is pretty dry too). I found my 3 oz. crock was bone dry at least three times/day, so I now use the reptile waterers. 

I refill/replace the 16 oz. reservoir about every 3 days whether it needs to or not. I think the idea of stagnant water is unsanitary, so thats why I replace it.

Prior to using the reptile waterers, I had a water bottle (bicycle style) that I kept next to the cage to refill the water dish so often. It was handy, but I really like the reptile waterers.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I use small food dishes from Petco and Walmart for the water. 

You should change the water and wash the reptile waterer daily. I mean, would you like to drink water that's been sitting in the same glass for 3 days?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I use a reptile waterer. Norman simply refused to use a bottle since he only ever used a bowl at the breeder's. I found that the reptile waterer let him continue to use a bowl and I didn't have to worry about it going empty if he was really thirsty.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

After reading what everyone had to say about water bottles vs dishes, I decided to give dishes a try and my boys wouldn't touch them


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph drinks his water from a bowl, think we got them at a pet store. They're lower on one side than the other. I don't think he's ever drunk from a water bottle....


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny used to drink from a bottle. Now he drinks from a bowl. I got him a cat dish from Petsmart - it is metal with a rubber underside so it doesn't slide around (and its on a liner), and the rim is low enough that he can drink from it easily


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo has a dish. I had originally bought him a bottle but he was having a hard time getting the water from it, and I realized how dangerous they were.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Stinky came with a bottle...the first night i had him he woke me up playing tug a war and attacking it...so bye bye bottle 

I use two small plastic dishes for his food and water, he seems to love them


----------

